# My CPU reaches 81 degrees Celsius after playing GTA V for 3 minutes!Please help me!



## HiTech_32 (May 17, 2018)

Hi to all,


I am a bit concerned about my CPU,it reached 81 degrees Celsius after playing GTA V for 3 minutes!

I use ThrottleStop and I have undervolted my CPU.

My laptop's model is Lenovo Ideapad Y-700-15ISK ,and the CPU is i7-6700 HQ @ 2.60 GHz up to 3.50 GHz.

Please help me!

Thanks to all in advance!

Here are screenshots from the ThottleStop configuration for the Game profile and the CPU undervolting:


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2018)

1. You are on a laptop, a business 1,they have garbage cooling and cramped space

2. Your room temperatures determine how cool any computer runs.

You have 6 choices.
Read a Book on how to build, troubleshoot and repair pcs and laptops.
Safest bet would be to take to a shop.
Get a laptop cooler.
Get a Gaming Laptop.
Build a Gaming PC.
Did I mention, Take to shop.
Quit screwing with computers and get a Console.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 17, 2018)

1.My laptop is a gaming laptop
2.I already use a cooling pad

And I have never had problems with CPU overheating!

Please tell me how to configure ThrottleStop,to use the SpeedShift feature not the Speedstep feature!


----------



## Totally (May 17, 2018)

Are you hitting 81 with or without Throttlestop running? Assuming throttlestop isn't running. Go down the list. Make sure airflow isn't the issue: check that the the vents are clean and unobstructed; fan is running properly and aren't broken.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> 1.My laptop is a gaming laptop
> 2.I already use a cooling pad
> 
> And I have never had problems with CPU overheating!
> ...



Deselect speedstep


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 17, 2018)

Totally said:


> Are you hitting 81 with or without Throttlestop running? Assuming throttlestop isn't running. Go down the list. Make sure airflow isn't the issue: check that the the vents are clean and unobstructed; fan is running properly and aren't broken.



I got 81 degrees Celsius with ThrottleStop running. 

The airflow isn't the issue,the vents are clean and the fans are fine too.


----------



## phanbuey (May 17, 2018)

dude just build the crappiest gaming rig possible and it will be miles better than that laptop.

consoles are for wussies.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 17, 2018)

CPU and GPU should not be on the same heat pipe as the CPU has to deal with a 960m's heat out put as well as its own. 

Cranking software settings to lower temps will just have you posting complaining of lost performance
Man up and get a desktop as this laptop is always causing you to post problems here


----------



## Totally (May 17, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> CPU and GPU should not be on the same heat pipe as the CPU has to deal with a 960m's heat out put as well as its own.








They're on the same pipes.

@OP, the throttling is what is keeping your CPU from cooking itself, since you've removed that limitation it's going to proceed to go ahead and cook itself. Not sure what you want us to do for you.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2018)

Totally said:


> @OP, the throttling is what is keeping your CPU from cooking itself, since you've removed that limitation it's going to proceed to go ahead and cook itself. Not sure what you want us to do for you.



He is trying to fix a performance problem and keep temps down, not possible in todays laptops.

He constantly is posting problems with this laptop and he needs to cut it out. He needs to just swallow his pride and build a desktop that is not limited by cooling.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 17, 2018)

Totally said:


> @OP, the throttling is what is keeping your CPU from cooking itself, since you've removed that limitation it's going to proceed to go ahead and cook itself. Not sure what you want us to do for you.



I would like to configure the SpeedShift properly as my CPU is Skylake!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> I would like to configure the SpeedShift properly as my CPU is Skylake!



Do it in the bios. If there is no setting, that means it is not supported.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 17, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> 1.My laptop is a gaming laptop
> 2.I already use a cooling pad
> 
> And I have never had problems with CPU overheating!
> ...



STAHP! Please.

This laptop is simply at its limits and won't perform better or run cooler. Accept it and move on...


----------



## FireFox (May 17, 2018)

2018 and still using Laptops?


----------



## Jetster (May 17, 2018)

Lower your ambient temps.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 17, 2018)

I disabled Speedstep, and set Speedshift and now the CPU  doesn't go above 70 degrees Celsius!

Maybe that is not the solution,but it works now.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 17, 2018)

Fan-tastic but a laptop CPU at 81 C is not an issue in the first place.


----------



## Gungar (May 17, 2018)

That's not a gaming laptop

THIS is a gaming laptop :




A gaming laptop is THICK and HEAVY because it need COOLING for high performance hardware.


----------



## enxo218 (May 17, 2018)

I used to and sometimes still game on my Samsung np550pc it has a i7 3610hq and 630m on it. I have played modded skyrim on high and crysis 3 (on medium except for the first rainy section that was on low) to mention a few...before that I had a dell xps with a 435m that I used to overclock to play with. my point is that gaming on a laptop is not impossible I did it well on media pcs before I built a desktop...but you must be realistic about your machine performance and how best to maximise it. in my case I would limit cpu power in windows on my Samsung to max at 2ghz and temps would top at 80c without a laptop cooler for the duration of the gaming session so ur temps are not abnormal tbh that's how gaming on some games will be with you ....just thought my experience would reassure you of what to expect, in general if you have a problem with a pc fix it but if the problem is the pc replace it. u lie in the latter of that situation and also being on a desktop does not eliminate thermal issues...the numbers just get smaller


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 17, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> I disabled Speedstep, and set Speedshift and now the CPU  doesn't go above 70 degrees Celsius!
> 
> Maybe that is not the solution,but it works now.


That’s pretty good for temperatures.  I know some answers may have sounded harsh, but they are also mostly true.  Things are going to heat up quickly in a laptop, and even with a laptop cooler the biggest factor will be ambient temperatures. Ambient is the temperature of the room your laptop is run in.

80 and 71 may seem alarming, but it is normal in your situation. Intel does know what they are doing.  The thermal limit designed into your i7-6700hq is 100.  It will throttle itself to keep from getting that hot if allowed to.


----------



## FireFox (May 17, 2018)

enxo218 said:


> my point is that gaming on a laptop is not impossible I



Of course it's not but sometimes is more headaches than the fun you have when playing.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 17, 2018)

Well said @rtwjunkie 

Frame of reference: my 8700K @ 4.8 can peak into the 85-87 C regions - on a desktop with a *massive* dual stack tower cooler on it. Similarly GPU max load temps can hit as high as 82-84 C.


----------



## Melvis (May 17, 2018)

I have the exact same laptop but with the i5 in it and it never over heats but I think 81c is a good temp flat out really compared to more modern gaming laptops with 7700 or 8XXX that hit 90+ all the time!.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 17, 2018)

Melvis said:


> I have the exact same laptop but with the i5 in it and it never over heats but I think 81c is a good temp flat out really compared to more modern gaming laptops with 7700 or 8700 that hit 90+ all the time!.



And it is declared as a true gaming laptop as I said,right?


----------



## DRDNA (May 17, 2018)

I have a similar laptop to yours and it's the one in my "system specs " and what i have done to keep the temps down is one I have a *laptop cooling pad* and I used *XTU *https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-    to *under volt *my i5 6300hq by *.150 volts* and I run ,my laptops system *fans at 100% while gaming* and i can normally keep it under 78 cels as long as it under 26.66 cels ambient temperatures and *NO vsync*......when it is* over 26.66 cels Ambient* temperatures then i also *activate Vsync* with in the game and then it runs whisper cool! Also worth noting if you see your CPU dropping down to like .800GHZ under load and the temps are under 82 cels then the system probably kicked in the C state because the mobo VRM's got too hot and this normally happens when the system fans where NOT turned upto 100% before gaming...good luck with the gaming and temps!


----------



## Melvis (May 17, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> And it is declared as a true gaming laptop as I said,right?



Yeah I think so, its not really any different from more modern ones really, just has less "bling" otherwise still has good specs like other gaming laptops in that $1000-2000 price range.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 17, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> I have a similar laptop to your and it the one in my "system specs " and what i have done to keep the temps down is one I have a laptop cooling pad and I used XTU https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-    to under volt my i5 6300hq by .150 volts and I run ,my laptops system fans at 100% while gaming and i can normally keep it under 78 cels as long as it under 26.66 cels ambient temperatures and NO vsync......when it is over 26.66 cels Ambient temperatures then i also activate Vsync with in the game and then it runs whisper cool! ALso worth noting if you see your CPU dropping down to like .800GHZ under load and the temps are under 82 cels then the system probably kicked in the C state because the mobo VRM's got too hot and this normally happens when the system fans where NOT turned upto 100% before gaming...good luck with the gaming and temps!


Thank you so much!
Just I would like to ask you,what do you think ,does turning the system fans to 100% shortens the lifespan of the fans?
And also how much time do you play without break with the fans turned up to 100%?


----------



## erixx (May 17, 2018)

You got fantastic tips from all the guys above.

I could only add one: turn your game settings down.

And stop looking at temps


----------



## DRDNA (May 17, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> Thank you so much!
> Just I would like to ask you,what do you think ,does turning the system fans to 100% shortens the lifespan of the fans?
> And also how much time do you play without break?


people will say yes but I say NO NO No.... I have never seen a system fan fail on a clean laptop and i have been doing this for a year and a half and with many many many long 3 to 4 hours long gaming sessions and the fan is still running strong. I also use to do repairs and only fan fails I saw on laptops was because they were full of dust and cigarette tar.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 17, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> people will say yes but I say NO NO No.... I have never seen a system fan fail on a clean laptop and i have been doing this for a year and a half and with many many many long 3 to 4 hours long gaming sessions and the fan is still riunning strong. I also use to do repairs and only fan fails I saw on laptops was because they were full of dust and cigarette tar.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Komshija (May 17, 2018)

Nothing new for laptops which generally have terrible cooling. It reminds me of Dell's laptops (my included).  

You can replace the stock thermal paste with something better like Arctic MX-4 and stock thermal pads (if there are any) with Arctic Cooling 6 W/mk. That shouldn't be too expensive. Make two small wooden wedges/legs (1-1,5 cm in height) and position them right under the rear rubber "leg". All that will decrease temperatures if done properly.

Return everything to stock voltages.


----------



## DRDNA (May 17, 2018)

Komshija said:


> Make two small wooden wedges/legs (1-1,5 cm in height) and position them right under the rear rubber "leg". All that will decrease temperatures if done properly.
> 
> .


oh yes good point! Also make sure the underbellies vents are not blocked by a lap or anything if your not using a cooling pad.


----------



## RCoon (May 17, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> 1. You are on a laptop, a business 1,they have garbage cooling and cramped space
> 
> 2. Your room temperatures determine how cool any computer runs.
> 
> ...



If you're incapable of being helpful, don't bother posting in the first place. To say I'm getting well and truly sick of your behaviour is an understatement.

Sort it out.


----------



## Komshija (May 17, 2018)

I'll take a photo of my solution when I got home from work and attach it in Ghetto Mods (here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ghetto-mods.55387/ ), so people could get a general idea how it's done and how it should look like. It's easy to make and it is effective.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 17, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> And it is declared as a true gaming laptop as I said,right?



It is classified as a gaming laptop.

Oddly enough ,it's fairly similar to the image this person who said it wasn't a gaming  laptop posted.  It's got a GTX 960 if the specs I found were correct , if that doesn't make it a gaming laptop I don't know what does. Certainly not being labeled with three letters (rog) that instantly increases its price by $500 doesn't make it one, unless of course you're a sucker 



Gungar said:


> That's not a gaming laptop
> 
> THIS is a gaming laptop :
> View attachment 101116
> ...



At the end of the day 80°C isnt unheard of for a laptop (while gaming) with the hardware yours has.  You could possibly bring it to tech shop ,and have some thermalpaste that is more effective  put in there ,but otherwise those temperatures are pretty indicative of what they should be


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 17, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> oh yes good point! Also make sure the underbellies vents are not blocked by a lap or anything if your not using a cooling pad.



The laptop had a dust filter located on the air intake, and I removed it because many owners of this laptop model had also removed it because it blocked the air to enter the laptop!

Here is the proof:



















And I substituted it with a tiny medical drape!

Edit :I put the drape on the outside of the laptop!

And I also use a cooling pad!


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 17, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> The airflow isn't the issue,the vents are clean and the fans are fine too.


Air flow is always an issue with notebooks. Consider the fact a tower case with lots of large fans that create a powerful "flow" of cool air through the case, plus a huge CPU heatsink fan assembly to remove the CPU's heat can be challenged to keep the system properly cooled. So it is no wonder notebooks struggle. Beside battery consumption, thermal issues inherent with notebooks is why both AMD and Intel have processors designated for "mobile" use.

Keeping the vents and fans clean is great, but sadly, most notebooks are not designed so users can easily expose the full innards for a thorough cleaning.  That's why, IMO, calling any notebook a "gaming" or "desktop replacement" notebook is really just marketing gimmick. They can build the power of a PC into a notebook, but not the cooling. The better "gaming"  notebooks end up needing cooling docking stations and then you have to wonder, are they really "mobile" computers anymore?

Also note that a processor can go from cool to over-heated in just a few clock cycles. And that 6700HQ can run at 3.5 *B*illion clock cycles per second! So 3 minutes is a very long time for a processor.

That said, according to the Intel ark specs for your processor, that processor has a maximum Tjunction rating of 100°C. So you do have quite a bit of wiggle room left.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 17, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Air flow is always an issue with notebooks. Consider the fact a tower case with lots of large fans that create a powerful "flow" of cool air through the case, plus a huge CPU heatsink fan assembly to remove the CPU's heat can be challenged to keep the system properly cooled. So it is no wonder notebooks struggle. Beside battery consumption, thermal issues inherent with notebooks is why both AMD and Intel have processors designated for "mobile" use.
> 
> Keeping the vents and fans clean is great, but sadly, most notebooks are not designed so users can easily expose the full innards for a thorough cleaning.  That's why, IMO, calling any notebook a "gaming" or "desktop replacement" notebook is really just marketing gimmick. They can build the power of a PC into a notebook, but not the cooling. The better "gaming"  notebooks end up needing cooling docking stations and then you have to wonder, are they really "mobile" computers anymore?
> 
> ...



I am thinking about to start using the Extreme Cooling feature of my laptop while gaming,it turns the fans up to 100% ! 

But I care about the fans lifespan!


----------



## Vayra86 (May 17, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> I am thinking about to start using the Extreme Cooling feature of my laptop while gaming,it turns the fans up to 100% !
> 
> But I care about the fans lifespan!



Fan speed can only do so much, usually going to extreme speeds only shaves off a few degrees C, its absolutely not a linear relationship between fan speed / temp. Most laptops carry radial fans and they are built for higher RPMs (because they usually run at high RPM due to less air moved per 'round', the 'blades' are tiny). What matters more is the ambient temperature, or the 'air they can draw in'. Any degrees C cooler ambient will result in a _linear reduction _of temps of the hardware. This is why you see some reviews measure temperatures in 'C above ambient'; they show a graph with 25 C in it, which means the component runs 25 C hotter than your ambient temperature is at any time.

About 'true' gaming laptops... only a really fat one with even fatter ánd well implemented cooling can be considered a powerhouse. The rest is throttle mania and sells on spec lists but not on everything else. Basically this means there are a small handful of real gaming laptops in the absolute top of the product stack and the rest IMHO should be avoided.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 17, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> But I care about the fans lifespan!


Fans are cheap. While a properly working CPU is able to protect itself by throttling back in speed, or shutting down completely before actual damage occurs, there are MANY other components inside your notebook that are heat sensitive too that need proper cooling. If they over-heat, they can be damaged. Then it is new motherboard time. Do you care more about protecting your motherboard? Or your fans?


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 17, 2018)

My new question to all of you is what do you think about using the fans at 100% while gaming,and for how much time without break?


----------



## Vayra86 (May 17, 2018)

The answers are already in the thread. Read.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 17, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> for how much time without break?


How is anybody supposed to know when a fan (or any device) will fail? Until Man can make perfection 100% of the time, assume all fans will fail. Could be tomorrow, could be 10 years from now.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 17, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> How is anybody supposed to know when a fan (or any device) will fail? Until Man can make perfection 100% of the time, assume all fans will fail. Could be tomorrow, could be 10 years from now.



No,no ,you didn't get my question!
I wanted to ask about for how long game sessions per day to use the fans at their maximum,is approximately safe for the fans?


----------



## trparky (May 17, 2018)

I've always been of thought that the words "gaming" and "notebook" are two words that should never be used together in the same sentence.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 17, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> what do you think about using the fans at 100% while gaming,and for how much time without break?


yes fans at 100% while gaming as for how long    do you Own a Stadium Buddy


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 17, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> No,no ,you didn't get my question!
> I wanted to ask about for how long game sessions per day to use the fans at their maximum,is approximately safe for the fans?


My answers remain the same.


----------



## Vya Domus (May 17, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> I wanted to ask about for how long game sessions per day to use the fans at their maximum,is approximately safe for the fans?



No such metric exists , as far as I am concerned you can leave them at 100% all the time.


----------



## yotano211 (May 17, 2018)

Gungar said:


> That's not a gaming laptop
> 
> THIS is a gaming laptop :
> View attachment 101116
> ...


A gaming laptop doesnt have to be that thick or big. I had a Eurocom F5 with a i7 7700k running at 4.8 at max with temps at 89C, it wasnt that thick or heavy. It weighed about 6.7lb. It usually ran at 4.5ghz.


----------



## unclewebb (May 17, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Do it in the bios. If there is no setting, that means it is not supported.


The 6th Gen Skylake and later Intel CPUs all support Speed Shift.  You do not need an option in the bios to enable it.  Speed Shift can be enabled in any OS including Linux and Windows 7 and up.  It is not a Windows 10 only feature.

An EPP setting of 0 should be used for maximum performance and is similar to the Windows High Performance power plan.  An EPP setting of 80 is similar to the Windows Balanced power profile.  The default EPP setting is usually 128.

Intel rates the 6700HQ to be able to run reliably up to 100°C so no worries.
https://ark.intel.com/products/88967/Intel-Core-i7-6700HQ-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz

70°C, 80°C, 90°C really doesn't matter to the CPU.  Intel designed it to run at full speed at any temperature as long as it is less than 100°C.


----------



## Totally (May 18, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> No such metric exists , as far as I am concerned you can leave them at 100% all the time.


There is such a metric, (MTBF or MTTF, measured in hours) but it a meaningless one since it is not always published and also because it is not a standardized measurement as a result iternally determined by manufacturer, so it varies like how AMD's TDP is not the same as Intel's TDP.


----------



## theFOoL (May 18, 2018)

What about fan speed? For a gaming laptop I'd always have it @80-100% and use headphones


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 18, 2018)

unclewebb said:


> The 6th Gen Skylake and later Intel CPUs all support Speed Shift.  You do not need an option in the bios to enable it.  Speed Shift can be enabled in any OS including Linux and Windows 7 and up.  It is not a Windows 10 only feature.
> 
> An EPP setting of 0 should be used for maximum performance and is similar to the Windows High Performance power plan.  An EPP setting of 80 is similar to the Windows Balanced power profile.  The default EPP setting is usually 128.
> 
> ...



What would you reccommend to me about the fans speed while gaming?
Should I use the Extreme Cooling feature which turns the fans up to 100 % ?
Is that safe for the fans?


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 18, 2018)

trparky said:


> I've always been of thought that the words "gaming" and "notebook" are two words that should never be used together in the same sentence.



Similar to a hybrid racecar.  

I agree, a laptop has no place gaming as a permanent solution. The only way I can justify the market of gaming laptops ,is people who are *really* into gaming ,who can't wait till they get home, or people who made a *very* bad decision ,and bought a laptop  for gaming ,instead of a desktop.  Then the final category of people who purchased a gaming laptop because the hardware tends to be superior to lesser variants, but ultimately do very little gaming at all on it. 

 i'm guessing 0P either had no choice due to finances ,etc, or simply made the wrong choice.  However it's all relative ,because for all we know OP could spend his day on a train ,which is a segment of gamers often overlooked ,who have no choice but to either not game, or to game on a laptop/mobile device. 

but nothing mobile will ever compare to a desktop or dedicated gaming solution


----------



## Hood (May 18, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> And it is declared as a true gaming laptop as I said,right?


Don't be confused by marketing terms.  Anything can be called a "gaming laptop", the question is, what games and frame rates can it handle.  Your $1000 laptop is high end for a general laptop, but considered low end for a "gaming laptop" - the good ones are $3000 to $5000.  Crazy, right?  For a toy that can easily be destroyed by dropping it.  That's why serious gamers build a desktop - half the money, twice the performance - and you don't drop it or set it on a bed and overheat it.


----------



## Caring1 (May 18, 2018)

Fans can safely be run at 100% all the time, how long they last is a quality factor.
I have had to replace a few H.P. fans due to the plastic blades snapping off.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 18, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Air flow is always an issue with notebooks. Consider the fact a tower case with lots of large fans that create a powerful "flow" of cool air through the case, plus a huge CPU heatsink fan assembly to remove the CPU's heat can be challenged to keep the system properly cooled. So it is no wonder notebooks struggle. Beside battery consumption, thermal issues inherent with notebooks is why both AMD and Intel have processors designated for "mobile" use.
> 
> Keeping the vents and fans clean is great, but sadly, most notebooks are not designed so users can easily expose the full innards for a thorough cleaning.  That's why, IMO, calling any notebook a "gaming" or "desktop replacement" notebook is really just marketing gimmick. They can build the power of a PC into a notebook, but not the cooling. The better "gaming"  notebooks end up needing cooling docking stations and then you have to wonder, are they really "mobile" computers anymore?
> 
> ...





Vayra86 said:


> Fan speed can only do so much, usually going to extreme speeds only shaves off a few degrees C, its absolutely not a linear relationship between fan speed / temp. Most laptops carry radial fans and they are built for higher RPMs (because they usually run at high RPM due to less air moved per 'round', the 'blades' are tiny). What matters more is the ambient temperature, or the 'air they can draw in'. Any degrees C cooler ambient will result in a _linear reduction _of temps of the hardware. This is why you see some reviews measure temperatures in 'C above ambient'; they show a graph with 25 C in it, which means the component runs 25 C hotter than your ambient temperature is at any time.
> 
> About 'true' gaming laptops... only a really fat one with even fatter ánd well implemented cooling can be considered a powerhouse. The rest is throttle mania and sells on spec lists but not on everything else. Basically this means there are a small handful of real gaming laptops in the absolute top of the product stack and the rest IMHO should be avoided.


His Laptop Would Have to be built like this to have ample cooling.


----------



## Totally (May 18, 2018)

Bruh, even Dell/Alienware doesn't build them like that anymore, and even then that cooling was inadequate for the PIII/IVs that came equipped in them.


----------



## Gungar (May 18, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> It is classified as a gaming laptop.
> 
> Oddly enough ,it's fairly similar to the image this person who said it wasn't a gaming  laptop posted.  It's got a GTX 960 if the specs I found were correct , if that doesn't make it a gaming laptop I don't know what does. Certainly not being labeled with three letters (rog) that instantly increases its price by $500 doesn't make it one, unless of course you're a sucker
> 
> ...



I am not talking about temps but throttling, i can assure you that the 6700 @ 80C isn't running @ 3.5 ghz.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 18, 2018)

Could someone please check which is the thermal throttling point ( temperature) for my CPU?


----------



## DRDNA (May 18, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> Could someone please check which is the thermal throttling point ( temperature) for my CPU?


Manufactures normally set this type of CPU to throttle between like 85-90+ cels for throttle's. this is indeed set by the Manufactures and can be set to what ever they want in order for them to feel safe that the warranty period is protected.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 18, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Manufactures normally set this type of CPU to throttle between like 85-90+ cels for throttle's. this is indeed set by the Manufactures and can be set to what ever they want in order for them to feel safe that the warranty period is protected.



How do I set the fans up to 100 %, automatically when the CPU reaches the throttling temp?


----------



## DRDNA (May 18, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> How do I set the fans up to 100 %, automatically when the CPU reaches the throttling temp?


well well well you still believe your fans wont last at 100% or you think it is too dang noisy to run at 100% during ALL gaming, but as mentioned earlier lets say that by doing that you put the mobo's VRM's  under undo heat which ends in the death of a mobo you will wish to HOT HELL you did run them fans at 100% during gaming! This is as much for the CPU and GPU as it is for your mobo and harddrives and other electronics in the laptop.

EDIT look let me just say this, running the fans at 100% will not shorten the life span of the fans in these gaming laptops the fans are made to run 100% and only throttle back in laptops in-order to save battery life and noise, that it period. SO even though some will say no dont do it it will shorten the life span is mostly a myth, as the whole laptops integrity rides on the functionality of that fan and the manufactures KNOW that.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 18, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> well well well you still believe your fans wont last at 100% or you think it is too dang noisy to run at 100% during ALL gaming, but as mentioned earlier lets say that by doing that you put the mobo's VRM's  under undo heat which ends in the death of a mobo you will wish to HOT HELL you did run them fans at 100% during gaming! This is as much for the CPU and GPU as it is for your mobo and harddrives and other electronics in the laptop.



OK, I'll listen to you! I will use the Extreme Cooling feature always while gaming!

Just one more question! How do I recognize when the fans are faulty(after long using)?

Which are the symptoms of faulty fans?


----------



## DRDNA (May 18, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> OK, I'll listen to you! I will use the Extreme Cooling feature always while gaming!
> 
> Just one more question! How do I recognize when the fans are faulty(after long using)?
> 
> Which are the symptoms of faulty fans?


usually excessive noise or super clickings or the heat for no reason has increased beyond reasoning or NO AIR exhausting.
EDIT DUST and Cigarette smoke are the real fan killers in these things!


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 18, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> usually excessive noise or super clickings or the heat for no reason has increased beyond reasoning or NO AIR exhausting.
> EDIT DUST and Cigarette smoke are the real fan killers in these things!



Well I am happy to say that nobody smokes Cigarettes at my home,and about the dust ,I have put a tiny medical drape outside of the air intake,and I use a cooling pad which is elevated (I prefer it using it elevated!).


----------



## DRDNA (May 18, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> Well I am happy to say that nobody smokes Cigarettes at my home,and about the dust ,I have put a tiny medical drape outside of the air intake,and I use a cooling pad which is elevated (I prefer it using it elevated!).


sounds great and nicely done on the exhaust mod you did and know it is usually needed, others models and make have this issue too that use them stock dust filters......one of the biggest heat savers came in the form of undervolting the CPU and using the fan to its full potential.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 18, 2018)

I played around 20 minutes with the Extreme Cooling feature turned on,and the CPU temp were around 62-64 degrees Celsius ,and the GPU 59-60 while playing GTA V !
Then I played NBA 2K18 and the CPU and GPU temps were around 50 degrees Celsius!
I am so happy, and thankful to all of you who recommended me to use that feature while gaming!


----------



## INSTG8R (May 18, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> have put a tiny medical drape outside of the air intake,


That really won’t help with your temperatures. just learn how to clean it properly. You’re worried about high temperatures but restricting airflow...


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 18, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> His Laptop Would Have to be built like this to have ample cooling.


IMO, it would have to be built like this!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 18, 2018)

Totally said:


> Bruh, even Dell/Alienware doesn't build them like that anymore, and even then that cooling was inadequate for the PIII/IVs that came equipped in them.



3 fans, 1 for cpu, 1 for gpu and the other for a heatsink. It Kept a 3.4 Gallatin P4 running fine, Amazing Enough a 3.2 Prescott.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 22, 2018)

mukalo said:


> Properly clean your laptop because with the passage of time dust and debris build up in laptop causing blockage of fresh air.


Good and sensible advice


mukalo said:


> Actually your laptop is hitting it's max temp which means in next 6 month your laptop will completely stop working.


Now the FUD


mukalo said:


> Also see tutorials about how to apply thermal paste because your laptop might have dried thermal paste on it.


and finally the Myth telling


----------



## Toothless (May 22, 2018)

mukalo said:


> Properly clean your laptop because with the passage of time dust and debris build up in laptop causing blockage of fresh air. 81 Celsius is certainly not normal CPU temperature. Actually your laptop is hitting it's max temp which means in next 6 month your laptop will completely stop working. Also see tutorials about how to apply thermal paste because your laptop might have dried thermal paste on it.


That is such a load of bs. "In 6 months your laptop will stop working" really dude? I've seen laptops throttling for years when temps get to high by people who use their laptops on fabrics.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 22, 2018)

mukalo said:


> Properly clean your laptop because with the passage of time dust and debris build up in laptop causing blockage of fresh air. 81 Celsius is certainly not normal CPU temperature. Actually your laptop is hitting it's max temp which means in next 6 month your laptop will completely stop working. Also see tutorials about how to apply thermal paste because your laptop might have dried thermal paste on it.



Stop spreading fake information . Every system can have problems at any time, it can be today, tomorrow or 10 years from now, there is no predictability of it happening, it just does.

I believe this topic has been solved and probably can be closed.


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Good and sensible advice
> 
> Now the FUD
> 
> and finally the Myth telling





Toothless said:


> That is such a load of bs. "In 6 months your laptop will stop working" really dude? I've seen laptops throttling for years when temps get to high by people who use their laptops on fabrics.





eidairaman1 said:


> Stop spreading fake information . Every system can have problems at any time, it can be today, tomorrow or 10 years from now, there is no predictability of it happening, it just does.
> 
> I believe this topic has been solved and probably can be closed.



Trolled by a Spammer/Bot.....SPAM banned


----------



## Toothless (May 23, 2018)

bogmali said:


> Trolled by a Spammer/Bot.....SPAM banned


I legit thought it was someone blowing smoke from you know where. Good catch.


----------

